# FR, DH oder Dirt in Paderborn?



## CJ-Super (25. Januar 2012)

Hi

ich bin im letzten Herbst wegen meines Studiums nach Paderborn gezogen (ziemlich nahe an die Uni). Suche nun ein paar Leute, mit denen man mal ne Runde drehen könnte oder die mir mal ein paar gute Strecken zeigen würden. Hab hier noch nicht wirklich was brauchbares gefunden.
Die letzten Antworten in den wenigen Threads die die Suche zu diesem Thema ausgespuckt hat, sind dann doch schon ein paar Monate alt

Ein bisschen was zu mir: Bin 21 Jahre alt, fahre ein SX Trail und suche dementsprechende Beschäftigungen und habe als Student unter der Woche vieeel Zeit

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich auf diesem Wege was ergeben würde.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (27. Januar 2012)

In Schloss Neuhaus auf dem ehemaligen Gelände der Landesgartenschau gibts nen kleinen Dirt Track. 

Ich bin eher MA/CC mässig im Teutoburger Wald unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Januar 2012)

In Pb gibt's echt nicht viel. In dem Waldstück neben dem Stadion solls wohl ein paar Sprünge geben aber ob da noch was steht ist fraglich.

Die nächsten Trails findest du im Haxtergrund aber da gibt's zumindest keine gebauten Sprünge.

Der nächstgelegene DH-Spot befindet sich zwischen den beiden Velmerstoten. Die Silbermühle ist da ein guter Ausgangspunkt (Horn Bad Meinberg)

Dann gibt's noch was am Herrmann und bei Oerlinghausen/Schopketal.


----------



## CJ-Super (30. Januar 2012)

Hatte schon befürchtet, das hier nicht so viel geht. Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall mal das bei Schloss Neuhaus anschauen, aber Horn-Bad Meinberg ist mir zu weit weg, da ich sowieso am Wochenende immer in Herford bin und dann mit meinen Kumpels von dort auch öfter nach Bielefeld fahre, da gibt es ja eine Menge
Hab gehört das der Spot beim Schopketal mit Baumstämmen "ruiniert" wurde, weißt du zufällig, ob der schon wieder frei ist?

Hatte halt was in der näheren Umgebung für unter der Woche gesucht, aber so wies aussieht solls nicht sein. Trotzdem danke


----------



## TIGERBEAT (30. Januar 2012)

Die Silbermühle ist aber nicht so weit. Mit dem Bike 25km vielleicht. Auto geht schneller.


----------



## Henning27 (30. Januar 2012)

Hey.

Du kannst dein Rad ja auch in den Zug laden (du hast zwar ein Studiticket, musst das Fahrradticket aber trotzdem zusätzlich kaufen) und dann in Leopoldstal aussteigen, dann bist du quasi direkt am Fuße (Ostseite) vom Velmerstot.
Im Haxtergrund gibt es ein paar Trails, aber das ist mMn auch eher etwas für die Tourer.
Die Uni bietet übrigens auch Mountainbiken als Hochschulsport an, ich bin selbst noch nicht mitgefahren, denke aber, dass dort eher der Tourcharakter im Vordergrund steht, was dir wahrscheinlich nicht so entgegen kommt.

Grüße
Henning


----------



## FloriLori (28. Februar 2012)

Hey,
im Haxtergrund gibt es ganz schöne Touren. Und in der Nähe der Lieth haben ein paar Jungs nen paar Sprünge in den Wald gesetzt aber alles recht wackelig aber zum fahren ganz nett.
Grüße
floh


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Februar 2012)

Immerhin gibt's den Haxtergrund aber leider wurden meine Lieblingstrails teilweise zugefällt. 

Sind die Sprünge in der Nähe vom Truppenübungsplatz?


----------



## Henning27 (28. Februar 2012)

In Schloß Neuhaus im Wilhelmsberg gibt es auch noch ein paar Sprünge.


----------



## JENSeits (28. Februar 2012)

nicht zuviel verraten  Machts besser per PN aus!


----------



## CJ-Super (1. März 2012)

Entschuldigung das ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde, hatte in den vergangenen Wochen viele Klausuren zu bestehen 

Jetzt wo das Wetter hoffentlich langsam etwas besser wird, werde ich mir die Spots mal näher ansehen. Vielleicht finden sich ja auch ein paar Leute die etwas in dieser Richtung fahren, da wäre ich auf jedenfall dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloriLori (1. März 2012)

Ja ich kann dir anbieten dich mal mit nach Warstein in den Bikepark zunehmen oder Winterberg da werde ich sobald meine klausuren weg sind auch hin.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. März 2012)

Ich werd jetzt auch wieder rumrollen evt. schon am Wochenende wenn mein Knie bis dahin schmerzfrei ist. 

Bikeparksaison werde ich auch einläuten wenn Willingen und Wibe wieder aufhat. Wenn man sich da in Fahrgemeinschaften organisieren könnte wär das natürlich super.


----------



## CJ-Super (13. März 2012)

Bikeparks hört sich doch gut an, da bin ich dabei Von dem in Warstein hab ich vorher noch nie was gehört, warste schon mal da, ist der gut?
Schreib jetzt leider noch ne Klausur nächste Woche, aber danach könnte man ja mal ne Runde in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## CJ-Super (24. März 2012)

So, Klausuren (hoffentlich ) erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht.
Vielleicht könnte man sich ja mal unter der Woche in Pader treffen, dann könntet ihr mir ja mal ein paar Spots zeigen 
Aber nur damit ihrs wisst, nen SX ist jetzt nicht gerade so gut für außgedehnte Touren


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. März 2012)

Ich hab momentan nur eine CC-Schüssel aber mehr braucht man um Pb eignetlich auch nicht. Schreib 'ne Pn falls du fahren willst. Ich bin zumindest nächste Woche noch zeitlich flexibel.


----------



## ElMojito (3. April 2012)

CJ-Super schrieb:


> Hatte schon befürchtet, das hier nicht so viel geht. Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall mal das bei Schloss Neuhaus anschauen, aber Horn-Bad Meinberg ist mir zu weit weg, da ich sowieso am Wochenende immer in Herford bin und dann mit meinen Kumpels von dort auch öfter nach Bielefeld fahre, da gibt es ja eine Menge
> Hab gehört das der Spot beim Schopketal mit Baumstämmen "ruiniert" wurde, weißt du zufällig, ob der schon wieder frei ist?
> 
> Hatte halt was in der näheren Umgebung für unter der Woche gesucht, aber so wies aussieht solls nicht sein. Trotzdem danke



Bin vor ein paar Wochen am Shopketal vorbei gefahren, als das Wetter grade so wieder ging... Wollte eigentlich ne Naht da nehmen, aber da waren die Havester und Kettensägen noch zu Gange... Aber ein zerstörten DH trail in Oerlinghsusen haben die Jungs schon wieder fit gemacht... 
Wenn mal jemand zum Velmerstot fährt oder sonst irgendwo in PB und Umgebung, kann mir dann derjenige ja bei Interesse über PN bescheid geben... Hab n Großen Kombi, 3-4 bikes passen unter Umständen rein 
Würde mich jedenfalls freuen  
Mfg Pascal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TIGERBEAT (3. April 2012)

Auto? Wofür is dann das Fahrrad da?


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. April 2012)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Hey,
> im Haxtergrund gibt es ganz schöne Touren. Und in der Nähe der Lieth haben ein paar Jungs nen paar Sprünge in den Wald gesetzt aber alles recht wackelig aber zum fahren ganz nett.
> Grüße
> floh



Die hab ich mir letztens mal angeschaut aber das Zeug ist erstens total wirr gebaut, morsch und kaputt sodass vielleicht nur noch ein Drittel davon befahren werden kann.


----------



## ElMojito (3. April 2012)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> Auto? Wofür is dann das Fahrrad da?



Vielleicht weil es teilweise zu weit zum Spot ist? Zumindest mit nen Freerider ect.


----------



## Garados (9. April 2012)

Hi,

Ich hätte in diesem Semester häufig Dienstags und Freitags Zeit. Da werde ich öfters mal nach Winterberg fahren und kann noch jemanden mitnehmen. An den anderen Tagen hätte ich auch nachmittags/abends Zeit. Hier in PB kenne ich nichts [gescheites] aber in Richtung Teutoburger Wald gibts ein paar schöne Trails. Ich hab nen XC-Hardtail und ein DH-bike. Also entweder schnell bergab oder ne gemütliche Tour. Näheres am besten per PN.

Grüße,
  Garados


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. April 2012)

War gestern im Haxtergund und hab entdeckt das endlich mal jemand wieder einen kleinen Kicker gebaut hat. Lässt sich easy springen.

@Garados

ich muss mal noch stundenplanmäßig gucken aber wir können gern mal zusammen fahren.

Ich fahr auch oft mit dem Zug Richtung Detmold um nicht immer die gleichen Trails fahren zu müssen.

Am Herrmann werd ich mich demnächst auch mit dem Donwhiller austoben. Sonn- Samstags und Feiertags fährt da sogar stündlich ein Bus hoch. Das heißt man kann die 200hm auch shutteln.


----------



## RolfK (9. April 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Sonn- Samstags und Feiertags fährt da sogar stündlich ein Bus hoch. Das heißt man kann die 200hm auch shutteln.




Und der hat sogar nen Hänger für Bikes hintendran


----------



## ElMojito (9. April 2012)

Aber am Wochenende am Hermann sind doch bestimmt immer viele Wanderer und andere lustige Zeitgenossen, die sich über "uns" aufregen könnten... In Oerlinghausen vermeide ich es mittlerweile am Wochenende zu Biken, da ich kein bock mehr auf dumme Sprüche und schräge Blicke habe... 
Am Hermann war ich noch nie mit dem Bike... Ist das lohnenswert sich das mal anzuschauen ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. April 2012)

Kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich erst einmal da war. Der Spot liegt aber etwas absteits vom Trubel und den offiziellen Wegen.

Am Velmerstot ist es aber auch so da kann man am Wochenende eigentlich nur fürh morgends ungestört fahren.


----------



## ElMojito (9. April 2012)

Velmerstot soll auch sehr gut sein... Ich glaube diese Saison werde ich mal Am Hermann, Velmerstot usw. Radeln... In Bielefeld geht zwar einiges, aber das kenn ich alles schon... Ich brauch was neues


----------



## Henning27 (10. April 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> War gestern im Haxtergund und hab entdeckt das endlich mal jemand wieder einen kleinen Kicker gebaut hat. Lässt sich easy springen.



Ein paar "Trails" im Haxtergrund wurden anscheinend etwas aufbereitet, das konnte ich letzte Woche auch feststellen.

Bei Marienloh habe ich übrigens, eher zufällig, auch ein paar "Grabungsrelikte" gefunden. Anscheinend aber länger unbefahren.
Nebenbei bemerkt: Für die Tourenfraktion (mich eingeschlossen) ist der Weg dort entlang der Lippe nett zu fahren. Nichts ernsthaft Forderndes aber schön flowig, Wurzeln sind auch dabei. Ab und zu könnte es für breite Lenker allerdings eng werden 

Näheres, falls Interesse besteht, per PN.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (10. April 2012)

Marienloh war ich noch nie weil das auf Karten so flach aussieht bzw. so dicht bebaut. In der Senne war ich auch mal aber das ist auch viel zu flach und windig.

Letztens hab ich noch einen schönen, langen und flowigen Trail im nord-nordwestlich angrenzenden Wald von Bauernkampf entdeckt. Nix fürs Bikbike da Gegenanstiege aber spaßig.


----------



## ElMojito (10. April 2012)

Furlbachtal kann ich noch empfehlen, wenn man in der Senne ist... Zwar eher für ein AM aber ziemlich Technische kurze Abfahrten mit Gegenanstiegen.... liegt am Rande der Senne beim Safaripark...


----------



## kris. (10. April 2012)

Furlbachtal ist schön mit nem Trailsurfer.


----------



## CJ-Super (10. April 2012)

Jemand interessiert ab und zu mal donnerstags von Paderborn aus mit dem Zug nach Winterberg zu fahren?
Aber jetzt bitte nicht alle gleichzeitig mit nem Stein nach mir werfen 

@Tabletop84

Das mit dem Bus gefällt

Vielleicht kann ich ja demnächst mal mitfahren, ein bisschen Neues muss ja auch mal sein


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. April 2012)

Ich werd sicher hin und wieder mal per Bahn nach Wibe oder Winterberg fahren aber warte momentan noch auf mein Rad das wohl erst Anfang Mai ausgeliefert wird.

Was ich auch noch empfehlen kann:

Der Teil dieser Tour ab Warburg oder Marsberg bis Paderborn (der Rest sollte hier ja hinlänglich bekannt sein).

Ist eine landschaftlich schöne, traillastige Tagestour die man in beide Richtungen gut fahren kann:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8902911&postcount=15

Bin jeweils halt immer mit Zug hin oder zurück.


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. April 2012)

Übrigends gibt's am Wochenende ein kleines Rennen in Warstein wo man mal ungezwungen reinschnuppern kann:

http://guerilla-racing.de/index.php/raben-race-vol-2

Werde auch am Start sein.


----------



## Garados (10. April 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Am Herrmann werd ich mich demnächst auch mit dem Donwhiller austoben.



Da werd ich auf jeden Fall mal mitkommen - kenne die Strecke nämlich noch nicht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. April 2012)

Ich denk ich werde am Donnerstag mit dem Rad 'ne Runde drehen. Muss noch Stundenplantechnisch taktieren, deshalb weiß ich noch nicht obs was Kleineres oder Größeres wird aber ich poste mal hier und wer will kann sich ja anschließen.


----------



## CJ-Super (23. April 2012)

Spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken nächsten Mittwoch nach Winterberg zu fahren. Vorausgesetzt natürlich das Wetter spielt mit.
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, würde mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (23. April 2012)

ich bin leider noch radlos


----------



## CJ-Super (2. Mai 2012)

Hab gestern nen paar Leute in Pader getroffen, die auch ähnliches fahren, haben mir dann mal die Trials bei Schloss Neuhaus im Wilhelmsberg gezeigt. Sind ja eigentlich ganz nett, für zwischendurch, vor allen dingen bei dem einen kann man ganz gut an seiner Sprungweite arbeiten

Die fahren wohl auch öfters nach Winterberg oder Willingen mit dem Zug, könnte man sich ja dann absprechen, dann wirds mit dem Gruppenticket ziemlich billig. Und außerdem, je mehr, desto besser

Und wie ich heute erfahren hab, gibt es auch was gravity mäßiges ganz in der Nähe


----------



## Garados (2. Mai 2012)

CJ-Super schrieb:


> Und wie ich heute erfahren hab, gibt es auch was gravity mäßiges ganz in der Nähe



Das hört sich gut an.... Sag bescheid wenn du genaueres weißt


----------



## Laugenstange (10. Mai 2012)

Nur mal so aus Neugierde weil ich eure Abkürzungen mal so garnicht verstehe 
Ihr fahrt alle mit Fully´s rum oder? XD
Ich bekomm morgen n Bulls King Cobra Disc (für mehr reicht mein Geld nicht)
Wo kann ich damit hier in der nähe schön fahren? Ich wohn zwar schon ewig hier aber ich hab mich dafür nie Interessiert


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Mai 2012)

Haxtergrund, Egge...


----------



## detlefracing (11. Mai 2012)

Hi,

gerade den Thread erst gefunden  Lese hier gerade vom Wilhelmsberg... da gibts noch was?? Vor 3-4 Jahren war dort alles komplett zugebaut, wurde dann wegen regelmäßiger Zerstörung aufgegeben.
Sonst gibts noch einen Spot hier in Pb, aber da muss ich erst die Erbauer fragen ob ich das veröffentlichen darf... 

Sonst kann ich nur Werbung machen für den Warsteiner Bikepark, wir sind dran den Park stetig zu verbessern und ich denke die Streckenvielfalt kann sich schon sehen lassen. Von Pb aus ca. 30-35 min mit dem Auto. 
Also schaut mal vorbei!

@Garados: Was hast du denn für ein Izimu? fährst du schon länger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloriLori (11. Mai 2012)

detlefracing schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gerade den Thread erst gefunden  Lese hier gerade vom Wilhelmsberg... da gibts noch was?? Vor 3-4 Jahren war dort alles komplett zugebaut, wurde dann wegen regelmäßiger Zerstörung aufgegeben.
> Sonst gibts noch einen Spot hier in Pb, aber da muss ich erst die Erbauer fragen ob ich das veröffentlichen darf...
> ...


Ja frag mal ob man nicht mal gemeinsam ne Runde drehen könnte.
Immer alleine fahren macht mir auf Dauer nicht so viel Spass.

Bzgl. Warstein:
Ich finde den Park klasse. Kann man schom ordentlich üben. Gerade der Slopestyle und der Northshore haben es in sich. 
Wobei mir der Northshore noch eine Nummer zu krass ist.
Aber man kann sich ja langsam rantasten


----------



## Garados (12. Mai 2012)

detlefracing schrieb:


> @Garados: Was hast du denn für ein Izimu? fährst du schon länger?







Fahre jetzt seit zwei Jahren.


----------



## detlefracing (13. Mai 2012)

hey schickes Teil! wartungsärmste Gabel/Rahmenkombination überhaupt, man sieht sich mal auf der Strecke!
Schreibe auch mal hier rein wenn es irgendwo hingeht


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Mai 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Furlbachtal ist schön mit nem Trailsurfer.



Danke für den Tipp übrgens! Ist zwar anfahrtstechnisch von Paderborn aus etwas blöd mit entweder Egge oder Teer/Senne aber der Trail ist echt spaßig und landschaftlich schön.

Achja wer in Paderborn Leute zum Tourenfahren sucht. Der ehemalige Leiter der Hochschulsportgruppe hat einen Email-Verteiler eingereichtet wo man an die Leute in der Liste Nachrichten verschicken kann und selber auch mitkriegt wann wer fahren will. Wer sich eintragen will schreibt mir eine Pn. Weiß nicht ob ich das hier posten darf/soll wegen Spambotcrawlern.


----------



## detlefracing (14. Mai 2012)

hier noch ein kleiner Eindruck aus Warstein gestern 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/42086990"]Warsteiner Bikepark Funride on Vimeo[/ame]

Bitte entschuldigt Qualität und Musik Ich hab kein Plan von Videobearbeitung ich wollte nur mal ganz schnell eben hochladen


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Mai 2012)

Donner  - Bremse kaputt ??


----------



## Henning27 (14. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Teer/Senne



Kopfsteinpflaster ftw 



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Achja wer in Paderborn Leute zum Tourenfahren sucht. Der ehemalige Leiter der Hochschulsportgruppe hat einen Email-Verteiler eingereichtet wo man an die Leute in der Liste Nachrichten verschicken kann und selber auch mitkriegt wann wer fahren will. Wer sich eintragen will schreibt mir eine Pn. Weiß nicht ob ich das hier posten darf/soll wegen Spambotcrawlern.



Schade, dass es die Hochschulsportgruppe MTB nicht mehr gibt.

Grüße


----------



## DONECAN (4. Juni 2012)

mal was psychedelisches..

http://videos.mtb-news.de/search/index?q=paderborn

Grussos J.


----------



## detlefracing (4. Juni 2012)

ich kann auch mal die Gopro mit hoch nehmen


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juni 2012)

Ist da eigentlich das Foto von Kevin entstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DONECAN (4. Juni 2012)

ach komm..so ne gummicam is doch auch ganz was feines..




detlefracing schrieb:


> ich kann auch mal die Gopro mit hoch nehmen


----------



## detlefracing (4. Juni 2012)

ja denke schon es sei denn hier gibt es noch Strecken von dennen ich nichts weiss


----------



## reptile-usa (14. Juni 2012)

Tach zusammen,
habe vor kurzem in Paderborn eine kleine Community entdeckt, die sich Weekend Hero nennt, hier der Link.  

http://www.weekendhero.de/

Ist eine gemischte Mtb Truppe, die auch viel unterwegs sind vor allem im bereich Haxtergrund, Detmold, Schloss neuhaus aber auch Bikepark Winterberg und Willingen.
Mir hat die letzte Tour viel Spaß gemacht ! 
(die kennen fast alle jumps und jeden Trail)

Hermann lohn sich auf jeden fall, aber  dumme Sprüche und schräge Blicke sind da auch an der Tagesordnung.


----------



## 230691 (14. Juni 2012)

reptile-usa schrieb:


> Hermann lohn sich auf jeden fall, aber  dumme Sprüche und schräge Blicke sind da auch an der Tagesordnung.




In Form von welchem verhalten und gegen wen?!

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub das liegt an Fullface und Bigbike. Das kennen halt viele Rentner einfach nicht und glotzen dann halt. In deren Augen ist man dann erstmal halt der Aggressor egal wie man sich zuvorkommend man sich verhält. Man muss dann halt gucken das man einen guten Eindruck hinterlässt.


----------



## Garados (14. Juni 2012)

Ich bin zwar bisher nur am Velmerstot mit Fullface und Dh-bike unterwegs gewesen, aber da war zum Glück genau das Gegenteil der Fall  Die Leute haben interessiert nachgefragt und mich für die Verwendung eines gescheiten Helmes gelobt! Davon abgesehen sind am Velmerstot aber auch deutlich weniger Leute unterwegs...


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich überlege am Sonntag am Hermann das mal mit Shutteln mit dem Bus auszuprobieren. Wetter soll ja gut werden.


----------



## CJ-Super (18. Juni 2012)

Haste das Shutteln versucht? Los berichte...


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juni 2012)

Ja, ich war auch nicht der Erste der die idee hatte (eigentlich dumm von mir sowas anzunehmen). Offensichtlich ist der Bus frÃ¼her im Halbstundentakt gefahren was von der Taktung genau gepasst hÃ¤tte aber auch im 1-Stundentakt ist der Bus eine enorme Hilfe.

Man kann so eigentlich ohne groÃ ins Schwitzen zu geraten den ganzen Tag schÃ¶n fahren. Das EinfÃ¤deln in den BusanhÃ¤nger ist zwar etwas tricky und die Busfahrer sind nicht gerade erfreut Ã¼ber die dreckigen Biker aber sitzt man erst mal drin und ist oben kann man sich schÃ¶n Zeit lassen, evt. zwischendurch ein paarmal einzelne Abschnitte hochschieben und dann ganz runter bis halt wieder der Bus kommt. 

Kostet mit Semesterticket auch nur 4,50â¬ fÃ¼r einen Tag.

Schade dass das am Velmerstot nicht auch geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CJ-Super (19. Juni 2012)

Hört sich sehr gut an. Müsste ich eigentlich mal mitfahren aber am Wochenende hab ich meistens wenig Zeit -.-

Schickes Bike haste da übrigens
Wie fährt sich der Dämpfer?


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juni 2012)

Gut, auch wenn ich noch nicht zufrieden mit dem gesamten Fahrwerk bin. Harmoniert noch nciht so gut. Dei Gabel soll weniger progressiv werden und evt. probier ich am Dämpfer eine härtere Feder aus.


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (26. Juni 2012)

war am wochenende da,
habe aber am hermann und beim velmerstot nix gefunden
wo genau sind denn da trails?
komme nichaus der gegend.
bin von oben dann diesen wanderweg mit den steinen gefahren (velmertot) aber sprünge oder so hab ich nicht gefunden


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (26. Juni 2012)

Laugenstange schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Neugierde weil ich eure Abkürzungen mal so garnicht verstehe
> Ihr fahrt alle mit Fully´s rum oder? XD
> Ich bekomm morgen n Bulls King Cobra Disc (für mehr reicht mein Geld nicht)
> Wo kann ich damit hier in der nähe schön fahren? Ich wohn zwar schon ewig hier aber ich hab mich dafür nie Interessiert


  hey genau so gehts mir auch aber ich bin erst 15.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juni 2012)

Also mit XC-Hardtails macht der Trail am Hermann und die Wurzeln am Velmerstot sowieso keinen großen Spaß. Ich würde euch empfehlen mal den Hermannsweg auf dem Eggekamm abzufahren. Da gibt's ziemlich viele flowige Sachen zu entdecken und an den Velmerstoten kommt ihr dann eh vorbei. Furlbachtal kann ich auch empfehlen.


----------



## detlefracing (27. Juni 2012)

genaue Ortsbeschreibungen bitte dann per PN, wer weiss wer hier noch so reinguckt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaibrunnert1 (27. Juni 2012)

danke und sonst paderborn ist im haxtergrund ne gute strecke


----------



## detlefracing (27. Juni 2012)

wo ist da denn eine gute Strecke


----------



## FloriLori (27. Juni 2012)

Na ja gut.Also die Wanderwege(ich meine nicht die geschotterten Forstwege) lassen sich schon schön fahren. Und bei meiner Runde auch wenn sie nur 20-25km hat, sind schon nen paar Höhenmeter drin und auch ein paar nette Trailteile. 
Man könnte ja mal zusammen ne Runde drehn.


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Juni 2012)

Morgen treffen wir uns um 14 Uhr an der Uni-Sporthalle. Bin jetzt eh wieder (hoffentlich) kurzfristig DH-Radlos.


----------



## detlefracing (27. Juni 2012)

@flohjob: ja meld dich ruhig mal wenn du los fährst

@tabletop: was habt ihr denn morgen vor?


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Juni 2012)

> Hey, damit vor dem Fußballspiel selber noch etwas Sport machen, werden wir morgen 14:00 zu eine Runde MTB aufbrechen. Bei voraussichtlich 24 grad und Sonne (ohne Gewähr).
> Treffpunkt: Sporthalle



Das kam über den Verteiler der ehemaligen Hochschulsportmtb-Gruppe rein. Wo und wie lang man fährt wird immer kurzfristig je nach Zeitrahmen der Teilnehmer entschieden. Haxtergrund-extened mit Sauertal könnte man machen oder was längeres Richtung Egge fahren. Furlbachtal und Bauernkamp angucken (Nachteil: langer Teertransfer)

Wer in den Verteiler aufgenommen werden will schickt mir eine pm.


----------



## detlefracing (27. Juni 2012)

achso dann eher eine Tour, hab ich nicht wirklich ein Bike für...
Bauernkamp war ich vor einiger Zeit, der halbe Trail war min. weg! Dort wurde richtig Kahlschlag gemacht, schade eigentlich


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Juni 2012)

ja gut aber man muss ja hier immer Touren, sprich die zwischentransfers von Trail zu Trail irgendwie hinter sich bringen. Weil 'nen Trail wo es sich lohnen würde ein Enduro auszupacken oder gar mit dem Bigbike hochzuschieben gibt's hier ja nicht. 

Der Spot da am Truppenübungsplatz ist viel zu flach. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nicht mit sowas da anzutanzen.

Bauernkamp fahr ich immer von ganz oben bei der Bank über den neu angelegten Kiesweg mit den Treppen und Gegenanstiegen. Da gibt's am Anfang ja auch ein paar kleine Kicker. Der untere Teil wo man dann in den Altholzbestand kommt wo mal der mini-Dop war ist platt aber soweit ich weiß war da doch nie mehr!?


----------



## FloriLori (27. Juni 2012)

Nächstes Mal komme ich mit. Irgendwie hat mich gerade die Schnödderseuche fest im Griff....


----------



## detlefracing (27. Juni 2012)

ja doch da war noch ein bisschen mehr am Bauernkamp, aber halt nicht lange schade für die Erbauer.

Enduro kann man schon teilweise gebbrauchen, klar man kann auch alles mit dem Hardtail fahren jeder wie er will.... aber ich glaube am TruppÜ kennst du noch nicht alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloriLori (27. Juni 2012)

detlefracing schrieb:


> ja doch da war noch ein bisschen mehr am Bauernkamp, aber halt nicht lange schade für die Erbauer.
> 
> Enduro kann man schon teilweise gebbrauchen, klar man kann auch alles mit dem Hardtail fahren jeder wie er will.... aber ich glaube am TruppÜ kennst du noch nicht alles


War da jemand fleißig


----------



## detlefracing (27. Juni 2012)

hehe mehr bauen als fahren bald


----------



## ElvisCash (27. Juni 2012)

erzähl...

wohne quasi direkt am TrpÜ. kenne da sonst nur die kopfsteinplafsterstrassen...richtig was zum shredden hab ich noch nicht gefunden...

gerne auch per pm


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (27. Juni 2012)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Na ja gut.Also die Wanderwege(ich meine nicht die geschotterten Forstwege) lassen sich schon schön fahren. Und bei meiner Runde auch wenn sie nur 20-25km hat, sind schon nen paar Höhenmeter drin und auch ein paar nette Trailteile.
> Man könnte ja mal zusammen ne Runde drehn.


 klar gerne wie alt bist du ?
und wo wohnst du ich komme aus delbrück.
letztes wochenende war ich auch bei den externsteinen und so. 
und beim velmerstot


----------



## detlefracing (27. Juni 2012)

@ElvisCash  du haben PN


----------



## FloriLori (27. Juni 2012)

detlefracing schrieb:


> @ElvisCash  du haben PN


Ich will auch ne pm.


Ja bzgl. Biken. Bin 23 Jahre und komm aus Paderborn.


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (27. Juni 2012)

oh, 
jaaaaaaaaaa äähm also ich bin 15.


----------



## CJ-Super (3. Juli 2012)

Bin zwar im Moment noch nicht wieder so ganz Fit aber für ne kleine Runde am Krumme Grund reichts hoffentlich. Ich denke mal das meint ihr mit Truppenübungsplatz

Vielleicht hat ja sonnst noch jemand kurzfristig lust.


----------



## DONECAN (3. Juli 2012)

detlefracing schrieb:


> genaue Ortsbeschreibungen bitte dann per PN, wer weiss wer hier noch so reinguckt.....





jepp..so is das..Geheimtipps fahr´n sich länger gut..baut ja kaum jemand gern mit.
schon garnicht nachhaltig und Försterverträglich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hai-sleek (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
bin zwar nicht grade neu in Paderborn aber das Hobby habe ich neu für mich entdeckt. Ich bin sonnst sehr viel Straße gefahren, das wurde mir nur nach 6 Jahren zu langweilig  Wenn mich mal jemand rund um Paderborn oder so auf eine Tour mitnehmen würde wäre super. Bin bis jetzt nur im Haxtergrund ein bisschen gefahren. Andere Strecken in der Umgebung kenne ich leider noch nicht.

Bin jetzt von einem ATB auf ein Haibike Sleek SL umgestiegen.


----------



## Laugenstange (10. Juli 2012)

Mir gehts genauso Hai-Sleek 
Ich wohn zwar schon immer hier aber habe das Hobby erst fÃ¼r mich entdeckt und weiÃ auch nicht so recht wo ich fahren kann uaÃer Haxtergrund.. Momentan habe ich noch ein 600â¬ HT welches natrÃ¼lich nicht das beste ist.. Allerdings reicht es momentan noch, auch wenn ich schon das Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 oder 7.0 im Auge habe 
Also wÃ¤re ich auch bei ner kleinen Tour dabei.. Auch mit dem HT  Einfach PM schicken


----------



## Hai-sleek (10. Juli 2012)

Ich wohne auch schon mein ganzes Leben hier. Ich hatte sowas vor meinem jetzt auch etwa in der Art. Fahre es auch immer noch gern. 
Ich schreib dir mal ne PM.
Für eine tour bin ich immer zu haben


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (14. Juli 2012)

Hai-sleek schrieb:


> Ich wohne auch schon mein ganzes Leben hier. Ich hatte sowas vor meinem jetzt auch etwa in der Art. Fahre es auch immer noch gern.
> Ich schreib dir mal ne PM.
> Für eine tour bin ich immer zu haben


 was dagegen wenn ich mich anschließe????
fahre auch sowas wie laugenstange!


Ich kenne ein paar schöne trails richtung egge aber is halt n bisschen zu fahren


----------



## Laugenstange (14. Juli 2012)

Klar  umso mehr um so besser. 
Ich versuche gerade noch an ein Slide AM 5.0 ranzukommen... ist aber verdammt schwer bis unmöglich.. 






PS: @Hai-Sleek
Sorry das ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe... Hatte keine Zeit und hab die Tage danach ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr daran gedacht.. Tut mir leid


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (14. Juli 2012)

wie alt bist du denn und was fährste??
ich fahre ein kreidler dice big 4 hab aber ein bisschen dran gemacht!
foto is in meinem profil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laugenstange (14. Juli 2012)

ich bin 23 und Fahre NOCH ein Bulls King Cobra Disc... Bin aber ziehmlich unzufreiden (Bilder im internet )
Wie alt bsit du den


----------



## Huebschi (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich wohne in Schlangen, fahre ein so einigermaßen ein Enduro und würde mich freuen, mal mitfahren zu können.


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (15. Juli 2012)

ich hab auch lust mal ne tour zu machen oder sowas aber ich bin erst 15
fahre aber auch schon ein paar jahre.
kann mir irgentjemand sagen wo genau im haxtergrund die trail sind habe vor heute mal vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## Deluxeee (16. Juli 2012)

Wann wird das wetter hier mal besser??


----------



## Kiesgrube (16. Juli 2012)

Also laut der Wettervorhersage meines Handys regnet es bis Sonntag jeden Tag.. Darüber hinaus kann ich nicht nachschauen... 
Ich finde aber eine Tour im Haxtergrund durch den Schlamm ect garnicht so schlecht  
Macht spaß


----------



## Hai-sleek (16. Juli 2012)

Ist doch kein ding Laugenstange. Hatte ich mir gedacht. 

Es haben sich ja jetzt doch ein paar Leute gesammelt. Wann könnt ihr denn? Über die Woche kann ich in der regel erst ab 17 Uhr. Samstag Sonntag habe ich immer frei. 
Das Wetter ist natürlich nicht so schön, aber für mich kein Hindernis. Wie siehts bei euch nächstes Wochenende aus?


----------



## Kiesgrube (16. Juli 2012)

eigtl ziemlich gut... Kollege von mir würd ich dann auch gleich mal fragen... dann sind wir ja schon 5


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (16. Juli 2012)

so laut wetter.com soll es sonntag sonnig, montag starker regen und die ganze nächste woche gut mit sonne werden
war am sonntag auch im haxtergrund es war eigentlich ganz in ordnung
(wetter hat mich nich aufgehalten)


----------



## Huebschi (17. Juli 2012)

Wegen meines Jobs müßte ich das spontan entscheiden. Interesse habe ich aber auch.
Eine Nachricht über den Termin wäre super.


----------



## liltrialer (17. Juli 2012)

hallo. Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach ein paar Strecken bei euch in der Gegend. Da ich bis vor Kurzem verletzt war und noch nicht fit genug für die Bikeparks bin wollte ich fragen, ob iwer in der nähe von Warburg wohnt und mir die Gegend dort zeigen möchte, da ich die Woche bei meiner Freundin zu besuch bin und diese bis 4 Uhr arbeiten muss. Habe mir eine gemütliche enduro Runde vorgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaibrunnert1 (17. Juli 2012)

liltrialer schrieb:


> hallo. Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach ein paar Strecken bei euch in der Gegend. Da ich bis vor Kurzem verletzt war und noch nicht fit genug für die Bikeparks bin wollte ich fragen, ob iwer in der nähe von Warburg wohnt und mir die Gegend dort zeigen möchte, da ich die Woche bei meiner Freundin zu besuch bin und diese bis 4 Uhr arbeiten muss. Habe mir eine gemütliche enduro Runde vorgestellt.


puh keine ahnung ich komme leider nicht aus der gegend!
ich war dort vor ein paar jahren mal mit dem zug aber wo genau wir dann gefahren sind weiß ich auch net mehr.


----------



## Huebschi (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust morgen ab ca. 16:30 - 17:00 Uhr für ca. 2 -2,5 Std im Bereich Schlangen zu fahren? Allmountain/Enduro-mäßig.
Kein Berghochgehetze, bin schließlich schon älter.


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (17. Juli 2012)

morgen habe ich leider garkeine zeit
aber schlangen ist eigentlich ne gute gegent oder??


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (24. Juli 2012)

hallo,
kennt noch irgentjemand gute touren in meiner umgebung? (komme aus delbrück)
habe keine ahnung mehr wo ich noch hinfahren könnte
lange touren sind auch ok.


----------



## TheHenni (19. September 2012)

kaibrunnert1 schrieb:


> hallo,
> kennt noch irgentjemand gute touren in meiner umgebung? (komme aus delbrück)
> habe keine ahnung mehr wo ich noch hinfahren könnte
> lange touren sind auch ok.



Moin Leute.
Ist ja bald zu spät aber habe mir nun auch nen dh zu gelegt. Komme auch aus der nähe von pb und lese grad das es am velmerstot eine dh strecke geben soll..
Bin dort sonst mit dem Mtb rum gefahren und hab keine Tails entdeckt bis auf die abfahrt vom lipischen zur silbermühle runter, die ich bisher aber auch mit dem mtb gepackt habe. Gibt es dort oben noch mehr?

Gruß hendrik


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. September 2012)

Es gibt dort keine Strecke mit gebauten Sachen sondern nur die Wanderwege. Dementsprechend sollte man bei guten Wetter am We auch vorsichtig sein.


----------



## TheHenni (20. September 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Es gibt dort keine Strecke mit gebauten Sachen sondern nur die Wanderwege. Dementsprechend sollte man bei guten Wetter am We auch vorsichtig sein.



Gibt es nach feldrom runter auch nen etwas längerem Wanderweg  ? ;-)


----------



## Huebschi (20. September 2012)

Hi Hendrik,

ich kenne am Velmerstot nur die "Kurzetappen" bergab, die immer wieder von Waldautobahnen gekreuzt werden und wahlweise zur Silber- oder zur Kattenmühle führen. 
Dann gibt's da noch nen kuzen Trail mit 3 oder 4 Kickern.
Aber alles Sachen, die mit einem Enduro Laune machen .
Ein Freerider oder DH ist dort zu viel, vor allem wegen er Uphills.


----------



## TheHenni (20. September 2012)

Huebschi schrieb:


> Hi Hendrik,
> 
> ich kenne am Velmerstot nur die "Kurzetappen" bergab, die immer wieder von Waldautobahnen gekreuzt werden und wahlweise zur Silber- oder zur Kattenmühle führen.
> Dann gibt's da noch nen kuzen Trail mit 3 oder 4 Kickern.
> ...



Recht hast du ;-) 
bin dort auch gut mit dem Mtb zurecht gekommen. Also mit dem dh machts hier in der nähe nur am Hermann Sinn, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huebschi (20. September 2012)

Am Hermann vielleicht. Schattelbus fährt ja am WE.
Aber auch da reicht eigentlich ein Enduro. Aber ist Geschmacksache.
Kannst ja mal ne pm schicken, wenn du in die Gegenden willst. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch Zeit.


----------



## DONECAN (21. September 2012)

ugh..


----------



## Huebschi (21. September 2012)

@DONECAN: Danke für den qualifizierten Kommentar. Ich weiß selbst, dass das bei mir nicht immer einfach ist.
Aber es soll auch schon geklappt haben, behaupten manche Leute.


----------



## farmersdaughter (21. Oktober 2012)

Servus Leute, hab nen kleinen Notfall:
Bike ist fertig, Wetter perfekt aber meine gabelpumpe hat den Geist aufgegeben!
Wer kann mir in Paderborn noch kurzfristig aushelfen?!
Chris


----------



## NeoRC (21. Oktober 2012)

ich...
kannst bei mir PB/Elsen vorbei kommen.
schreib einfach ein PM


----------



## Lokus1 (25. Dezember 2017)

Hey,

ich komme gebürtig aus Paderborn (Neuenbeken), wohne aber seit langem in Münster.
Ab und zu komme ich nach PB und nehme dann gerne mein Bike mit (Propain Tyee).
Am Velmerstot war ich schon oft, am Haxtergrund kenne ich mich aber noch garnicht aus. 
Hat jemand Lust mich mal mit zum Haxtergrund mitzunehmen? Vielleicht sogar morgen total spontan, wenn das Wetter passt?

Ansonsten kann man auch gerne mal ne Runde am Velmerstot drehen, die paar Trails machen ja schon Spaß. Und mit mehreren ist immer besser als alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

